# Gran Habano Connecticut Gran Robusto No. 1 Cigar Review - Great Ceasar's Ghost!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was Gran Habano #1 robusto is mild and flavorful. A nice mellow nutty-sweet taste that went well with an adult beverage. No major problems wit...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Connecticut Gran Robusto No. 1 Cigar Review - Great Ceasar's Ghost!


----------

